# Wuest Word Studies



## MICWARFIELD (May 5, 2006)

Anyone familiar with these? I bought his Romans word studies a few years ago and found it to be helpful. I know that he was a Moody Institute guy, but I still like much of his insight.

Btw, Christianbook.com has his 4 vol. "Word Studies in the Greek New Testament" on sale for $30. I just received my set last week. Volume 4 is an expanded translation of the New Testament.


----------



## Preach (May 5, 2006)

I've got the set and recommend it as long as you know and can discern his bias at certian points. I have found his expansion on the New Testament quite good.


----------

